# Please help!!!



## mcavour (May 16, 2004)

I am in quite a pickle, I own a 1999 Audi A6 Quattro Avant. :sly:

I am currently deployed to Iraq, my wife is back in Hawaii and she was out driving the car when it started leaking oil copiously. 

We had it towed to the car care center at the base near our home and it turned out to be a cracked oil pan...

Pain in the butt, but it could have been worse.

Normally I would perform the repair myself, but... Anywho, I ordered parts from AutohausAZ (not the cheapest, but they are the only ones that would shipp it to HI!!!), it arrived quite fast, and today they were going to install the new pan, well, here is the issue: it bolts up but the Tech is saying that the new pan has half as many baffles as the old one, so he is concerned about it affecting the oil. I am drawing a blank over here and any expertise would be greatly appreciated!!! 

P.S.: I WILL call AutohausAZ tomorrow when they are open!!! I come home in a little over a month and will need my car!!!

Thanks in advance for your help. eace: :heart:

Marcel


----------

